# CONGRATS Scott Buwalda ----HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES ANNOUNCES



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like your fine speaker company is doing well.


HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES ANNOUNCES APPOINTMENT OF FOUR NEW SALES REPRESENTATIVES AND TWO NEW INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTORS


*Here is the Full Story *






.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I got first class service from them. I'm glad to see such an outstanding company doing well. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to say I am extremely small potatoes as a dealer but Scott always answers my emails quickly and their service/shipping time (from a dealers standpoint) is excellent.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I have to agree, im nobody in the car audio world, but my car wouldnt be where it is without his help and guidance. Ive never dealt with a manufacturer of any size where the owner would respond to emails within hours, even while at the biggest trade show of the year. And thats after years of dealing with sponsors while racing motocross.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I have to agree, im nobody in the car audio world, but my car wouldnt be where it is without his help and guidance. Ive never dealt with a manufacturer of any size where the owner would respond to emails within hours, even while at the biggest trade show of the year. And thats after years of dealing with sponsors while racing motocross.


I second this statement. he's done the same for me, answering emails and such. The fact that everyone knows who he is as the owner of HAT also says a lot. How many other companies can claim the enthusiasts in their market know who the CEO/President/Owner is? Only a handful at best.

While I'm sure Scott is only going to get more and more busy, I hope the company doesn't lose the sense of openness to their customers.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I just stumbled on this thread...thanks so much guys! We might be getting bigger, but the core of our business doesn't change.


----------



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

Hi Scott, just wanted to take the time to introduce myself. My name is Shawn Correia and I own a hole in the wall custom install shop in West Warwick RI. My Hybrid Rep. Is Ira Gold and I am in talks with him as far as carrying your product. I am just happy to see this kind of feedback for you as I think it speaks volumes for the company! I am looking forward to the transition into the Hybrid product and hoping to give it some life up here. (RI) 

Shawn Correia
Owner/Operator
Underground Audio


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Underground Audio said:


> Hi Scott, just wanted to take the time to introduce myself. My name is Shawn Correia and I own a hole in the wall custom install shop in West Warwick RI. My Hybrid Rep. Is Ira Gold and I am in talks with him as far as carrying your product. I am just happy to see this kind of feedback for you as I think it speaks volumes for the company! I am looking forward to the transition into the Hybrid product and hoping to give it some life up here. (RI)
> 
> Shawn Correia
> Owner/Operator
> Underground Audio



 Don't do it......


----------



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

DAT said:


> Don't do it......


Why not? Are you just pulling my leg?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll chime in too. While Im not currently running HAT products, when I purchased direct from Scott back a couple years ago, he was extremely responsive and a pleasure to deal with. He answered all of my questions and gave some sound advice. Did I mention this was on a Sunday afternoon in the holiday season?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, thanks Shawn! You're in good hands with Ira!!!


----------



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

I bought a couple of sets of speakers from Scott, and he was extremely helpful and responsive. I hope to do business with him again. In this day and age, it is good to see a small (right now) company with such passion. Keep up the great work!


----------

